# PUNCHY APPRECIATION THREAD



## seularin (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

not kidding this is the best pic i've ever taken in the game​


----------



## Uffe (May 28, 2020)

I miss Punchy! He's the best cat. He's so chill and wants to be everybody's friend, and will share snacks with you.


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 28, 2020)

That last one. Punchy is too pure for this world.


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

whenever i tted to cycle a villager out and missed talking to him he'd always tell me how much he missed his snack buddy... it actually hurt to ignore him lol


----------



## toenuki (May 28, 2020)

IM LAUGHING PUNCHY !!!


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 28, 2020)

you guys need to stop before i seriously want punchy on my island bruhhh


----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> you guys need to stop before i seriously want punchy on my island bruhhh


punchy best cat, our lord and savior


----------



## chlostick (May 28, 2020)




----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

instantly following u all


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Hedgehugs (May 28, 2020)

i guess this is my life now.
just looking at punchy pictures.

...i ain't complaining tho.


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Here is my contribution to this thread


Spoiler: Image is too big









]


----------



## chlostick (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2020)

Punchy is really adorable and now I'm considering having him on my island.
I can imagine Moe and Punchy running around, it'd be so cute.
Why do I feel like at some point my island is just going to be FULL of cats.


----------



## Antonio (May 28, 2020)

seularin said:


> View attachment 267157​


This MF just told ketchup that he lied to his face. GOD DAMN HE'S SAVAGE.


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

I don't have that many pics of him but here are the ones I got from when I had him



https://imgur.com/a/IryuVIE

He's a good boye


----------



## baobei (May 28, 2020)

punchy the absolute og lazy cat don’t change my mind 








some screenies i took of him in his pjs with his lil cup of juice ;v;


----------



## elphieluvr (May 28, 2020)




----------



## cloudmask (May 28, 2020)

i love him  ❤ 
















...but he hates me


----------



## Rosch (May 28, 2020)




----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> i love him  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM CACKLING THE VIDEO


----------



## cloudmask (May 28, 2020)

seularin said:


> IM CACKLING THE VIDEO



i just wanted a moment with my boy


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

hes such a goober


----------



## zenni (May 28, 2020)

omg these pics make me want to get him  Paolo (my island's Lazy) asked to move today and I said no to him because I haven't gotten to know him that well yet, now I'm kinda regretting my decision...


----------



## courtky (May 28, 2020)

I've had Punchy as one of my first ten and he's so cute! I put a little business suitcoat on him and it makes me smile when he wears it lol. I just hate that some hates make him look soooo weird!


----------



## John Wick (May 28, 2020)

I had Punchy in Wild World, back when the dialogue was great.

I'll never forget this conversation.

Dora: "Don't drink the river water, Punchy! You don't know where it's been!"

Punchy: "Yes I do!
In the river!".


----------



## elphieluvr (May 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hes such a goober



a goober or the next great philosopher of our times.

also, Punchy’s frog umbrella is the absolute cutest thing.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 29, 2020)

Omg all the Punchy photos!!!!  

I love my lazy cat Punchy. 


Spoiler







Meeting Punchy in the aquarium.







Ok, Punchy, I still love you.




He is adorable.












Definitely the best cat ever.


----------



## lei (May 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 267239
> View attachment 267240
> View attachment 267241
> View attachment 267242
> ...


BEST THING EVER


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 29, 2020)

I was trying to take a picture of Punchy chillin' a month ago and he just..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255055587072602112


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 267159
> not kidding this is the best pic i've ever taken in the game​



he literally said “” i’m yelling lmao


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 29, 2020)

hes the *king of naruto runs* and my best friend on the island. love this cat
his my starter lazy and i replaced all his basic furniture with blue items.
shame floor and wallpaper can't be replaced.


----------



## seularin (Jun 1, 2020)

i talk about u all the time huh


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

seularin said:


> View attachment 268538​



this is the type of dialogue i miss


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 1, 2020)

I can’t wait to find punchy


----------



## toenuki (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Jun 1, 2020)

​oh


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

back when bob was on my island i took this picture, you can feel the energy just looking at it


----------



## seularin (Jun 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 268550
> back when bob was on my island i took this picture, you can feel the energy just looking at it


they're both on my island ; they're both my stoners


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256789214806466561
punchy is also a metalhead


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 1, 2020)

Punchy is my favorite on my island because he reminds me of my nutty little kitty, Jack


----------



## wearebap (Jun 1, 2020)

punchy is our almighty lord and savior


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

punchy really wasn't feeling this picture


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 2, 2020)

the give ke donut photo had me rolling for a good ten minutes.. and i dont regret it HahHahHahahahaha


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 3, 2020)

I mean seriously...how could you not love this guy.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 3, 2020)

YES! Punchy is the dude, the king, the best cat, the best of all! I wish I had him on my island


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 3, 2020)

Punchy is such a cute dude, love the picture with the Donut btw.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 3, 2020)

Punchyyyy


----------



## Hilbunny (Jun 3, 2020)

I have punchy on my island and I love him


----------



## helbels (Jun 3, 2020)

i love punchy he’s my boy  he’s the only villager i actually went out and bought an amiibo card for lmao



















and my personal favorite photo


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 3, 2020)

Punchy was my first best friend in all of Animal Crossing. I’ve been playing since I was 8, but Punchy was the first villager I got close enough to get a picture from. I was 13 and playing Wild World. I was in a very bad place emotionally at the time and he really cheered me up... so he’s special to me.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ummmm does this mean I need punchy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

This is my home now
I love this thread


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 10, 2020)

if ur missing a lazy i highly recommend


applesauc3 said:


> Ummmm does this mean I need punchy?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> if ur missing a lazy i highly recommend


I have Erik but I love lazies so maybe it wouldn’t hurt to bring him in


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This is my home now
> I love this thread


my punchy has a basic starter home 
but i replaced all of his furniture with blue stuff to make him less poor  now i love his house




	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> I have Erik but I love lazies so maybe it wouldn’t hurt to bring him in


i also have 2 lazies so u should get him!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

donut??? are you gonna share?  Punchy is cool.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I already have Zucker and Lucky but Punchy would be the only lazy cat I’d consider (bob’s alright but Moe triggers the fight or flight response in me)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

WHY AM I JUST SEEING THIS THREAD


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 10, 2020)

I love Punchy, and I coincidentally share a birthday with him


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m late to this thread but I love this stoner cat more than I could have ever even imagined! Picked him up from a mystery island early in the game on my fifth ticket of the day. It was love at first sight....


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2020)

I’ve got a couple to share.



Spoiler





 














I seriously love Punchy’s expressions.  His design reminds me so much of a friend’s cat. I haven’t seen him for years since my friend had moved out of state for awhile and only fairly recently moved back (way before pandemic started though).

I posted this on twitter before I got the switch lite or the game; the screenshots were from a couple years ago.

That’s all I have for now. I’ll have to eventually take a look at the ones on my computer from ACNL; I might have some more Punchy screenshots there.


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## winkokumma (Jul 26, 2020)

rin u never told me this existed


----------



## nakamato (Jul 26, 2020)

:’D


----------

